# connecting a PS3 to a non HD TV



## live_jayeola (Apr 21, 2010)

What cable is required to connect a Play Station 3, (PS3), to a non-HD TV. There's a cable missing so can any one provide a URL so that I can get one today? Thanks!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2010)

use a ps2 scart cable the connector is the same


----------



## live_jayeola (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a regular scart cable, right? /* get's up and looks at console */


----------



## live_jayeola (Apr 21, 2010)

Right. I can see the following ports at the back of the PS3; "AV multi out", "HDMI out". No scart :-/


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2010)

google down where you are then...

http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=ps2+scart+cable&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## live_jayeola (Apr 21, 2010)

this? http://www.lygotech.com/products/PS3 SCART & STEREO AUDIO CABLE.jpg


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2010)

is a better bet


----------



## live_jayeola (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Curries in Brixton or ny regular gaming stores in Town? Also what is this fscker called so that I can ask for it by name?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2010)

game


----------



## live_jayeola (Apr 21, 2010)

I now have a component AV cable. http://uk.playstation.com/ps3/peripherals/detail/item48490/Component-AV-Cable/ Sound is cool but no vision.... grr


----------



## bmd (Apr 21, 2010)

live_jayeola said:


> I now have a component AV cable. http://uk.playstation.com/ps3/peripherals/detail/item48490/Component-AV-Cable/ Sound is cool but no vision.... grr



What's the PS3 set to output on? 

Oh ...


----------



## live_jayeola (Apr 21, 2010)

There is sound and vision now but the graphics are in black and white. Any clues? The HDMI connection is at one end of the cable and the "splayed pins" have been slotted into the TV.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2010)

live_jayeola said:


> There is sound and vision now but the graphics are in black and white. Any clues? The HDMI connection is at one end of the cable and the "splayed pins" have been slotted into the TV.



you don't have an hd tv so can't use the hdmi out...

not that the composite cable will fit in the hdmi out in any case...

Have you got the ps3 settings sorted on the display section of the general settings?


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty sure you've got the wrong cable. You want the one that comes in the box with it. 






Yellow connector does the visuals and the red and white do the sound. If you've only got scart connectors in your tv, you also want one of these


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2010)

stupid kid said:


> Pretty sure you've got the wrong cable. You want the one that comes in the box with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



christ Knows how when they had a picture of what they wanted posted on the thread... 

but I'm inclined to agree...


----------



## live_jayeola (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks chaps. Bought the cables. Say PS3 on the box. I'm sure they are the ones. Grrr! Ruddy technology becomes uncomfortable when one steps out of the box, eh?


----------



## Silva (Apr 23, 2010)

The black and white thingy happens when I have the TV set on a different AV channel - it has three positions AV1 (cable box), AV2 (PS2) and AV2S (don't have a clue) and that happens if the TV is on AV2S. Also, if your TV  has more than one SCART or component inputs, it might be worthy checking them all out.


----------

